# Britax accessory plugs



## JD3430

I have 3 Britax accessory outlets in the JCB. They are essentially useless without some kind of cig lighter adapter. 
Would like to use them for powering up cell phone or other accessories.

Anyone know just for starters how to charge a phone out of a Britax outlet? 
Welcome to Europe!


----------



## somedevildawg

JD3430 said:


> I have 3 Britax accessory outlets in the JCB. They are essentially useless without some kind of cig lighter adapter.
> Would like to use them for powering up cell phone or other accessories.
> Anyone know just for starters how to charge a phone out of a Britax outlet?
> Welcome to Europe!


Yup, remove them and install American cig lighter sockets......won't they fit in the same hole or perhaps some slight modification?


----------



## JD3430

I don't know if the wiring will work.


----------



## PaMike

What is a Britax plug? I googled it and all I came up with is a bunch of baby stuff...


----------



## JD3430

Its also called a DIN 72591 socket.
Its a European version of a auxiliary power outlet. Just like a cig outlet, but smaller. Has a spring loaded cap. 
My old New Holland backhoe had one, so does this JCB I picked up.

My roof beacon is plugged into the one outside under the cab roof. 
They actually work very well. 
I will try to take a picture of it tomorrow.


----------



## FCF

Are these the same as what NH uses on their tractors? Sounds a lot like what is on our TL. If they are the same check with a NH dealer for the plug to go into them, sorry I don't have the part number at present but could get it if needed.


----------



## slowzuki

Thats what they are called! My MF has 2 plugs back there that I knew had 12 v. The previous owner tapped in a 120 v household outlet off them to get around them.


----------



## JD3430

Here's a picture. I don't know how to convert them. 
Ken, does anyone make a cell phone charger that plugs into it? That's what I really want.


----------



## slowzuki

When I searched that number DIN, the first results are car chargers that are dual fit to that plug and a regular 12 v port.

Edit of course can't find it now. These come up:

http://www.hgvdirect.co.uk/catalog/din-plug-single-pole-p-500976.html


----------



## slowzuki

Adapter cord:

http://www.wilmond.co.uk/12v-plugs-sockets-and-adaptors/adapt-it-5.html

EDIT one on Amazon for 10$

https://www.amazon.com/BikeMaster-European-Cigarette-Lighter-Adapter/dp/B003A3GUEO

Dual USB

https://www.amazon.com/Motorcycle-Hella-Socket-Charger-SatNav/dp/B00AU0OA9C/ref=pd_bxgy_263_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=YW7BG9DXY7TBEE4JSJVC


----------



## mlappin

slowzuki said:


> Thats what they are called! My MF has 2 plugs back there that I knew had 12 v. The previous owner tapped in a 120 v household outlet off them to get around them.


We do that all the time for the planting and sprayer tractors, buy a heavy duty power strip and run 12 volts to it, works great for plugging a lot of monitors in.

Our MF has their own special little plug that we wired the power strip into, gives me anymore crap and the power strip is going straight to the starter terminal.


----------

